# Ar15/M16 Mags $16 each, Rural King Xenia



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

in case anyone in the area is looking for them, i was in Rural King this evening in Xenia, they have an abundance of 30rd AR15/M16 mags for $16 each, also many Mags for Mini 14's.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks for the heads up! any 9mm ammo by any chance?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Only ammo I seen was some 270 Win.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> in case anyone in the area is looking for them, i was in Rural King this evening in Xenia, they have an abundance of 30rd AR15/M16 mags for $16 each, also many Mags for Mini 14's.


is there a limit ? do know what make ?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just looked at the pic i took of the full rack on my phone. Brand name is Thermold Magazines Inc. 5.56/.223 Caliber. and price was actually 16.98 ea. as far as limit, i seen many things in the store with a limit but none were on the Mags from what i seen.


----------

